# Space 1999 Comlock, can you hear me now????



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I always liked Space 1999, all the hardware looked like it could really work..... My favorite, aside from the Eagle, was the Comlock, how cool it would be to have a small Video Walkie-Talkie like that.....:nerd: Well, one day, as I walked though the toy department of Target, I ran across the "Spy Gear Video Walkie-Talkies", and I just couldn't leave well enough alone.....:wink2: Unfortunately this will not be a drop-in build, but I think it can be done, so I hope some of you might like the thread enough to stick with it and may want to give it a try......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Here is part two, I used the kit made by "A.J. Catalano, the castings are nice and crisp, though the bag of buttons could have less air bubbles but nothing that can't be fixed......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

And now part three with more to come..... Most of my work has been figuring a way to get the circuit board and display to fit without too much alterations to the exterior.....:freak: I also wanted the "Spy Gear" splash changed to the Comlock logo when the unit is powered up, done.....:wink2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

There are people here that I can't tell if they're genius level makers or just plain insane. 

What a beautiful, perfect project. It's just a spectacular idea and I can't wait to see how it works out. 

Of course the screen, to be accurate, should be B&W but I'm sure they WOULD have been color had there been an available tiny color screen back then. 

At least they didn't do a 'Supermarionation' cheat in reverse, taking a 13" color TV, building an oversized Comlock shell around it (with a hand!) and filmed it as a tight closeup...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Got to admit, it's a great idea and can't wait to see the finished working model.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> There are people here that I can't tell if they're genius level makers or just plain insane.
> 
> Of course the screen, to be accurate, should be B&W but I'm sure they WOULD have been color had there been an available tiny color screen back then.


Thank you very much Steve, I think, for the very kind support and comments....:laugh:

And the display on the Comlock was color in season two, at least in "The Rules of Luton", scroll down to "Continuity - Alpha Tech"

The Rules of Luton Episode Guide- Space: 1999 Catacombs


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> Got to admit, it's a great idea and can't wait to see the finished working model.


Thank you, I hope you like the end product....:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Thank you very much Steve, I think, for the very kind support and comments....:laugh:
> 
> And the display on the Comlock was color in season two, at least in "The Rules of Luton", scroll down to "Continuity - Alpha Tech"
> 
> ...


It was meant to be a complement, by all means. 

Lordy, Year 2. Every single episode is just...dire. 

So looking at that episode guide, I see they could have used a little self-editing. I mean, "A planet of living plants" indeed! "Sentient plants" or a more simplistic "intelligent plants" would be less giggle inducing. 

OK, I'm loath to consider ANYTHING from Year 2, but a one-off color screen on a Comlock (obviously a 35mm slide, you can see light leaking out of the shell on the hand holding the prop!), well, I just won't buy into that. But that doesn't mean I would in any way disapprove or give lesser marks for the epic work you're doing!

Honestly, I want one.  I also wonder why nobody has done the current fad of making a Comlock a Bluetooth accessory to a cell phone. While not as sleek as a Star Trek Communicator, having a screen and a way to input data (it does have a numbers cluster and several buttons after all) could be a fun thing to have around. 

OH GOD THE MUSIC IN THIS EPISODE WHAT IS WRONG?! I feel my intelligence level dropping! sorry, sorry, I know, it's just Year 2 and enduring is enjoyment.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

teslabe said:


> Space 1999 Comlock, can you hear me now????


Yes, yes I can! Very beautiful, I always like the crazies who do strange and wonderful things! If you are using a walkie talkie electronics for the screen and video camera, do you plan on using the the speaker and microphone as well? I always loved the Space: 1999 comlock. After looking at photos, etc of it, I wondered at certain aspects of the design. The main (number) keypad (3x3 buttons) is patterned after the telephone, yet the last row of buttons is missing - '*', '0' and '#'. It seems the 2 main functions are a video telephone and the door opener (and 3rd would be a tracking device to give the owner's current location). Apart from the on/off button, there should be the 3 volume control buttons (up/down/mute). Not sure what other buttons it would need.

I always wondered if someone was crazy enough to make an elaborate comlock that was say a tv remote control. Want to change the channel? Pull out the comlock and aim it at the tv and bbbeeeeepp, the channel changes. And anyone more crazy can tie in the comlock to their garage door opener remote. To open/close your garage, just pull out your comlock and point it at your garage door and bbbeeeeeppp, the door opens. Press the button again and bbbeeeeppp, the door closes. Just saying.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The Comlock is a case of 'style over substance', that is, it's visually interesting, it helps propel the story along, it gives an actor something to do with their hand, some 'business' (actors LOVE having props because they use that to add to the performance) but other than being a door opener and videophone (because FUTURE!) I don't think much time or effort was put into defining the operations or limitations. It was 'blank clay' that writers, directors and actors could mold as they saw fit. I can't recall a single instance where someone used the number buttons. 

Same with the Stun Gun/Laser. It's got the 4 emitters, they're color coded, there's matching buttons on the hand grip that one would logically assume had something to do with the emitters (one could guess it was maybe stun, heavy stun, heat, kill or something akin to that) but again, never used in that way, and they had to add that giant "stun/kill" switch on top to make such things clear. 

I make the assumption that part of the issue with the Comlock was a carryover from the supposed UFO Year 2, where such strict identification and access control would make some sense. Not that it's THAT secure as it was quite common to klonk someone over their head and swipe their Comlock to get past security blocking.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

In Breakaway, the pilot of Space: 1999, the one thing that I always felt strange was that (when Collins went mad and cracked the window with his helmet, Koenig and Bergman dragged the man out of the room} Koenig had to reach for his commlock to close the door....rather than just hit the damn button on the panel. Window blows out, explosive decompression ensues. And just a moment before, Koenig is fiddling with his commlock.... Too close to call and somewhat irrational.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> In Breakaway, the pilot of Space: 1999, the one thing that I always felt strange was that (when Collins went mad and cracked the window with his helmet, Koenig and Bergman dragged the man out of the room} Koenig had to reach for his commlock to close the door....rather than just hit the damn button on the panel. Window blows out, explosive decompression ensues. And just a moment before, Koenig is fiddling with his commlock.... Too close to call and somewhat irrational.


Valid and truth.

Of course I'd be more concerned about single-pane windows that can be cracked by a couple of smacks from a space helmet... 

It's bad from an insulation and heat transfer POV, not to mention that we generally see the indication of two-layer glass in most all windows except that time the Moon was given an atmosphere and maintenance went around installing OPENING WINDOWS in Main Mission. Yikes. 

Hm. Then there was the time Alpha was under attack and I think Main Medical had a window that was about to go and the wacky tan shaving foam crack sealer was ALMOST working when BAM WOOOOOOOSSSSSHHHH bye bye other doctor...WHEW good thing that was just a dream!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Steve H: ROFLMAO!!! Yeah, I just saw the episode where they lost the doctor. Oh, well! Yes, single pane windows... what a pain! (Sorry!). Every now and then, I rewatch some of the shows while working on something. Keeps me honest when I think about how I would have done things if I controlled the show.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Steve H: ROFLMAO!!! Yeah, I just saw the episode where they lost the doctor. Oh, well! Yes, single pane windows... what a pain! (Sorry!). Every now and then, I rewatch some of the shows while working on something. Keeps me honest when I think about how I would have done things if I controlled the show.


There was a lot of weird stuff going on in England and their film/TV industry, and with Sir (later Lord) Lew Grade and ITC (and I blame the New York office for most of the major nonsense), and the personal problems between Gerry and Silvia Anderson that just seemed to combine into a huge mess. I wonder if the finished product, especially Year 2, would have been better if all that wasn't going on.

I've been on an interesting journey in watching shows from the time of my youth, looking at things with more aware eyes, a broader background, more knowledge. Some shows I have a much greater respect for, even if only the technical aspects. Other shows are a complete slog to watch and some, I just give up. I LOVED Space:1999 when it came out. My friends and I had viewing parties (as this was pre-home video recording) but Year 2 didn't air in full on my local stations, so I had no idea of the overall quality. Now in the age of DVD, I'm sad to say this is one of the Anderson shows I just can't re-watch. Year 1 is fine, I see so much potential in the stories they told, there's even hints of a 'thru-line', the potential of an actual story arc in play. Year 2, it just all went to crap. The budget cuts are obvious, the stories often made no sense (let's face it, most of the time Maya should have been able to solve the problem of the day in the first or second act, so they had to find reasons why she didn't.)

Another Anderson show that is just so dire in my eyes is Supercar. Even turning things over to my 'inner 8 year old' it was just...arrgggh. The third? 'The Secret Service'. I have no idea why they thought the concept was any good at all. I had a struggle with Joe 90 because man, that show was FLAT. I mean crazy low energy. I've come to think that Joe wasn't actually a boy at all but an android. It would explain the whole thing with the 'Big Rat' and the memory engram transference except there were a few episodes where his father used the machine to gain some specific skill as well. 

So I talk some trash about Space:1999 Year 2. I won't dismiss the effects however, that was solid work.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

There would've been a third season, except the Grade wanted to make "Raise The Titanic" and didn't have the money to do both, so...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain Robert April said:


> There would've been a third season, except the Grade wanted to make "Raise The Titanic" and didn't have the money to do both, so...


See, that's part of the entire problem going on back then. Too much micro-management from the New York office ("Do this! NO, don't do that, do this! No wait, do this other thing!") causing a kind of schizophrenia during production, the whole business of working with that Italian network who, if I recall reading right, kept playing games when it came time for them to cut some checks. Lew Grade had too many outside fingers in the pie, costing money. Even the successful business model of cranking out low cost features that would run on TV in America and in theaters in Europe and the U.K. got shelved in that odd desire to try and make a giant Hollywood style blockbuster.

I have no idea what kind of quality a Year 3 of Space:1999 would have had. I can only assume there would have been more cost-cutting and man, I just don't know where they could have cut costs more. The selling point for the show was, in part, the theatrical quality special effects and if you cut THAT back, what is there?

Would they have something happen to Maya that took away her transformation ability? Eliminate her totally (her make-up was time consuming as well as all the extra costumes for her 'monsters' or all the wildlife hired)? Maybe make a HUGE change and cut Bain and Landau loose? Their fees plus 'upkeep' were a significant chunk of the budget. Could a Year 3 have worked with Tony and Maya (perhaps de-powered and 'just an alien') as leads?

We'll never know.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

The_Engineer said:


> Yes, yes I can! Very beautiful, I always like the crazies who do strange and wonderful things! If you are using a walkie talkie electronics for the screen and video camera, do you plan on using the the speaker and microphone as well?


Thank you for the kind words and yes there is a mic and speaker.....:wink2:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I was a bit concerned how I would handle the buttons, one row is right under the main circuit board so I have no room for "push buttons".....:surprise: I decided to go with a "Capacitive Touch" style switch using these small boards and adding 32AWG buss wire to the channel made for the numbers and fill it in with epoxy, turned out well.....:thumbsup:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331956938541?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord it's just sheer wizardry. 

OK, allow me to rationalize. We never see these buttons being used, so we never see them 'push in' as they would appear to do. So, they could indeed be tactile touch surfaces, the reason, rational for being raised like a telephone touch-tone telephone is to make them easy to find while wearing spacesuit gloves.

Mind, the way your working it (capacitor touch means basically the conductivity of skin closes the contact, yes? Please correct me if I err. Tullio at Weapons 
Shop of Isher would have KILLED for this kind of tech back in the '70s, much better than a couple of brass tacks one pressed against to close a circuit.  ) of course wearing spacesuit gloves wouldn't work, but the idea is sound. 

Can't wait to see how it all works out! Where does the camera go? That's one of the "dahh huh but.." things never really addressed in the show. They act like the camera and and screen are the same thing kinda sorta.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> OK, allow me to rationalize. We never see these buttons being used, so we never see them 'push in' as they would appear to do. So, they could indeed be tactile touch surfaces, the reason, rational for being raised like a telephone touch-tone telephone is to make them easy to find while wearing spacesuit gloves.
> 
> Mind, the way your working it (capacitor touch means basically the conductivity of skin closes the contact, yes?
> .


Hi Steve,
I don't believe the buttons actually moved or did anything on the prop, But that shouldn't stop us, right?????:grin2: As far as the "capacitive touch", it's more proximity, about 2mm to 3mm, not physical touch.:wink2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Hi Steve,
> I don't believe the buttons actually moved or did anything on the prop, But that shouldn't stop us, right?????:grin2: As far as the "capacitive touch", it's more proximity, about 2mm to 3mm, not physical touch.:wink2:


Yeah, I think we agree the buttons were pieces of wood (or maybe a plastic) that never moved. I suspect they were designed that way to make it obvious they were 'buttons' that did 'something' if a writer or director wanted to make use of it, because if they were just numbers on the side they might have come across like all the OTHER uses of random numbers and some lines plastered as set/prop decoration. 

So, how do those switches actually work? They pick up interference from the body's electrical...aura? and that closes the contact? Not skin conductivity? That's some advanced stuff! At least to me. 

Like I said, brass tacks that you 'bridged' with finger contact was always pretty amazing to me. I always had to wet my thumb to activate my 'vibroblade'. (see also the controls on the Phaser from ST:TMP. It's really obvious the small brass circles, and in Wrath of Khan it's hilarious when Kelly sets his Phaser to 'stun' and his sweaty, sweaty hand triggers the 'self destruct' light sequence!  )


----------



## htmagic (Mar 7, 2017)

There are special gloves with small fine wires embedded in the tips to work smartphones which generally use a capacitive touch circuit. The space gloves could be designed that way as well.

The capacitive circuit will work like a proximity switch. When the body gets near the sense wire, the body's capacitance "detunes" the wire, and the circuit detects it. Kinda like when you used to grab the old rabbit ear antennas or get near the external antenna of a radio.

Teslabe, keep the the great work. You amaze me with your builds. The Comlock is so cool. Let me know when you want to sell the extra one, I'd like to get in on it... I normally wouldn't be interested in a prop like this but now that it works almost like the "real" one shown on the show, I would like to add this to my collection of unusual items. It will look cool next to my "working" lightsaber.










May the *FORCE *be with you and have a magical day!

MagicBill


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Should note that when Commissioner Simmonds steals Koenig's commlock, I believe I recall Koenig playing with the buttons on Simmond's commlock.... I will have to watch it again. BTW, in "Guardians of Piri", about 20 minutes in, a couple of pilots get into an Eagle's cockpit seats, which, as usual roll forward and lock in position. BUT, interestingly, the command console ALSO rolls forward about 10 inches to a foot and locks into position! I don't recall ever noticing that before!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Should note that when Commissioner Simmonds steals Koenig's commlock, I believe I recall Koenig playing with the buttons on Simmond's commlock.... I will have to watch it again. BTW, in "Guardians of Piri", about 20 minutes in, a couple of pilots get into an Eagle's cockpit seats, which, as usual roll forward and lock in position. BUT, interestingly, the command console ALSO rolls forward about 10 inches to a foot and locks into position! I don't recall ever noticing that before!


Watching the episode, I noted something I'd not seen before. As John and Alan slid their seats back (after landing on Piri, roughly 16 minutes in), the control handles rotated down!

But huh. at about 23 minutes, John gets back to the Eagle, and as you say, the seats roll forward AND the control console slides towards the people! AND the control handles are up and ready to use again.

Interesting, John uses the control handles to pull his chair forward. 

I chalk it up to they were still figuring out how things worked, what you were supposed to do.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I loved the first season. The second "series" was "okay", being the only fair on TV that was new "science fiction". As usual, good stories and bad. My biggest problem with Maya was the lack of conservation of mass. But, just occurred to me, mass and energy are interchangeable. Perhaps, she had the ability to store mass as energy somewhere, another dimension she could access? Who knows. Certainly, nobody thought about it short of shape changing.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> I loved the first season. The second "series" was "okay", being the only fair on TV that was new "science fiction". As usual, good stories and bad. My biggest problem with Maya was the lack of conservation of mass. But, just occurred to me, mass and energy are interchangeable. Perhaps, she had the ability to store mass as energy somewhere, another dimension she could access? Who knows. Certainly, nobody thought about it short of shape changing.


I think the large problem was things happened 'just because' . Rules weren't carved in stone. I can't recall, could Maya shift from one form to another without pausing as her normal humanoid self? If yes, they forgot she could do that.

But yeah, conservation of mass, that's a big deal. Ya know that episode where John and Maya had to deal with the bossy trees and the three aliens trying to kill our heroes? Why didn't she just turn into some insane powerful space beast and punch them? Or some other way?

I have to say, the Year 2 reduced set of Command Centre really bugged the living daylights out of me. So crowded, so limited, everybody doing all the jobs (every station seemed to do every job), the changing faces that we generally never saw unless they were in CC, it just felt so darn cheap. Like in-your-face cheap. 

That kind of thing seems to imply a lack of respect for the production and it's potential.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't remember where I heard it, but there was an in universe explanation on why the characters stopped using Main Mission and switched to Command Center. Main Mission was too open and visible (and therefore vulnerable) to alien attack. They switch to Command center which was smaller and deeper (underground) and therefore more difficult to get damaged by an alien attack. I do remember an interview with Barbara Bain who said that the Main Mission set was large and very beautiful but it was a nightmare to light and film in. That, along with the reduced budget for season 2, bye bye Main Mission set and hello Command Center set.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

The other thing about season 2, is that Alpha must have lost some serious power supplies. The hallways and rooms were always underlit. It amaze me that have the Alpha contingent didn't commit suicide from simply being in closed in, dark spaces all the time. 

I think they did show - once - Maya doing a shape change without going back to human form. Tiger to predator bird(?) comes to mind.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice debate on the show, but to get back on topic, any updates on Teslabe's comms?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> Nice debate on the show, but to get back on topic, any updates on Teslabe's comms?



Hi Opus,
Not a lot of exciting work, just the small detail that always slow a build, plus it's summer, so work will slow for now, I hope you hang around, I will finish it.....:wink2:
I ran across a "new, at least for me" mp3 player and I wish I had it when I build my B-9..... They are nice and small with a built-in 3 watt amp......:thumbsup:


TF Card U Disk Mini MP3 Player Audio Voice Module Board For Arduino DFPlay | eBay


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Got some more work done on the prop, I'm still waiting for more parts, but thought this might be of some interest.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So I go away for a little bit (not by choice..I mean, a choice was involved but being off HT was 'collateral damage' so to speak. I debate talking about it but not in this thread, don't worry Opus.  ) and I find...

What? Adding an ADDITIONAL display to the Comlock?! Interesting! I mean, makes sense. 

Beautiful work as always, Teslabe!

Hey, did you ever figure out where you're going to place the camera? One always got the impression that the screen was kinda sorta also the camera in the show (think conceptially like a speaker/microphone and yes, a screen that was both transmitter and receptor requires VASTLY different mechanicals, I understand  ) but that's TV logic at work.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I was looking at some screenshots last week and I found something interesting. It was a shot of Koenig standing with a comlock on his belt. The orientation of the buttons (the number keys) were readable. They are pointing away from the user. If the user were to hold the comlock to use, the buttons will be upside down. This makes no sense to me as they should be pointing in the opposite direction so when the user has the comlock in their hand, it should be readable to the user. I take this to be an 'error'. I don't think anyone has changed the orientation of the buttons (they just match was seen on the show).


----------



## RetiredMSgt1701 (Nov 17, 2015)

This is fabulous work, teslabe!

Very well done!

Keep going! (Even if it is the summer!)

Steve


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> So I go away for a little bit (not by choice..I mean, a choice was involved but being off HT was 'collateral damage' so to speak. I debate talking about it but not in this thread, don't worry Opus.  ) and I find...
> 
> What? Adding an ADDITIONAL display to the Comlock?! Interesting! I mean, makes sense.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
Thank you for your support, sorry for the delay in my replay, just got back from a short trip and this weekend I'll be putting together a mini CNC Mill kit I got off ebay, so next week I hope to get back on this build.... I will be placing the camera in the bottom of the front grill, may not be accurate but then the prop never really worked.....:wink2:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

The_Engineer said:


> I was looking at some screenshots last week and I found something interesting. It was a shot of Koenig standing with a comlock on his belt. The orientation of the buttons (the number keys) were readable. They are pointing away from the user. If the user were to hold the comlock to use, the buttons will be upside down. This makes no sense to me as they should be pointing in the opposite direction so when the user has the comlock in their hand, it should be readable to the user. I take this to be an 'error'. I don't think anyone has changed the orientation of the buttons (they just match was seen on the show).


Remember, this was just a prop and never more then an object to support the story, so making sense as a true piece of hardware was far from the prop builder mind, just had to look good.....:laugh:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

RetiredMSgt1701 said:


> This is fabulous work, teslabe!
> 
> Very well done!
> 
> ...


Thank you soooooo very much for the kind words......:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thank you for your support, sorry for the delay in my replay, just got back from a short trip and this weekend I'll be putting together a mini CNC Mill kit I got off ebay, so next week I hope to get back on this build.... I will be placing the camera in the bottom of the front grill, may not be accurate but then the prop never really worked.....:wink2:


It's just amazing what you're doing here, but I expect amazing now. 

I had wondered if the camera could be somehow worked in at the 'speaker grill' but you'd have to play with fine mesh that's not screen accurate.

Either way it's fantastic. Once you've got the technique down you could probably manufacture a few more and offer them for sale. People would buy them.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> It's just amazing what you're doing here, but I expect amazing now.
> 
> I had wondered if the camera could be somehow worked in at the 'speaker grill' but you'd have to play with fine mesh that's not screen accurate.
> 
> Either way it's fantastic. Once you've got the technique down you could probably manufacture a few more and offer them for sale. People would buy them.


Steve, 
Since this prop never could have worked as build, I will need to take some creative license, but will do my best to keep it as inconspicuous as possible......:grin2:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Not a big update but I'm back at it and it's going well, did have a sensitivity issue with the switch circuit, the company that made the board didn't install the capacitor, but will order some parts and will move on
next weekend and do a better video....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I will state again, You, sir, are a wizard of epic power and ability. I am in awe of your skills.

I would be content to make a Comlock that went "Brrreeep" when you push the big 'open a door' button. 

You know, you might as well start planning how to adapt an actual cell phone to work in a Comlock shell. It's the inevitable next step.  

(actually, an older 'flip phone', tie the keyboard to the Comlock keys, embed the cell phone screen in the proper place... )


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I will state again, You, sir, are a wizard of epic power and ability. I am in awe of your skills.
> 
> I would be content to make a Comlock that went "Brrreeep" when you push the big 'open a door' button.
> 
> ...


Thank you so very much Steve, I'm humbled when someone just looks at what I do and says "nice", you, on the other hand truly makes my day with
the support you show, thank you my friend......:wave: The advantage to using the Spy Gear "video walkie/talkies" is, it's much easier to hack/modify, it was only meant
to do one thing, fortunately for me that one thing was what I wanted/needed......:wink2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I was raised to respect and admire careful, quality work. My grandfather was an engineer and taught me the importance of doing things right, so it's easy for me to praise such obvious skill and attention to detail. I've seen it in all your builds. You are one of the people here who can do things I could NEVER aspire to, but I would gladly turn to you if I could afford some of my whimsical special projects.

For example, it strikes me that now, with modern micro mini super bright LEDs, the Aduro controller tech and small batteries, it would be possible to make a EE 'Doc' Smith 'Lensman' Lens, one that does the whole 'shifting poly-chromatic light' effect. I would envision 'growing' the Lens itself using 3-D printing to capture the 'made from millions of cells' look, and so on and so on. Someday I'll be able to afford such a foolish item. 

There is a wealth of fabricating skill here at Hobbytalk I would gladly tap into to make cool stuff happen. Just need that stupid money thing. 

Anyway, keep at it! I love how you saw something and it sparked the idea of "hey, I can re-purpose this to..." usage. That's genius thinking.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Not a big update, but I thought I'd show that the switch issue has been fixed and that I got the MP3 player to work with them......:thumbsup:
I did have to make changes to the player, but nothing too major and it should still fit.....:laugh:


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I am enjoying following this. It is certainly a work of art and science. What a great build. Thanks for documenting it so well.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Great work on this special project, to actually create a REAL Commlock, not just a prop. In the series, did you guys noticed that the other person on the screen was always in front of a grey wall.... logically, if you are using a commlock, you should see the background of where that person is call from.... again, it's an Anderson goof... 

An yes, Season 2 is a nightmare to watch..... same as Buck Rogers season 2.... I stopped watching season 2 , I couldn't take it anymore.... 

Right now, I'm watching Battlestar Galactica 1978 series..... I'll be able to watch it entirely, it's not that bad...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow..... It's only been what, 3 months since my last update, not bad for me...... Though it might not look like it, there has been a lot of good forward progress..... Got the mp3 player installed and working with the main keypad and made up the five mechanical "push-button" switches for the video transceiver, upgraded the antenna which also puts it in a far better position then what is on the video walky-talkys and now are in the base tube of the prop. Also got the bottom "computer display" installed and it's capacitor switch working, I'm very thankful that these capacitive switches worked as well as they do, it could have been a major problem with proximity issues..... I also printed some new 16x9 frame for the screen, the one that came with the prop was too small for the new LCD screen.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

And here is the video.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

daytime dave said:


> I am enjoying following this. It is certainly a work of art and science. What a great build. Thanks for documenting it so well.


Sorry for taking soooooooo long to reply to your very kind post, thank you very much.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

f1steph said:


> Great work on this special project, to actually create a REAL Commlock, not just a prop. In the series, did you guys noticed that the other person on the screen was always in front of a grey wall.... logically, if you are using a commlock, you should see the background of where that person is call from.... again, it's an Anderson goof...
> 
> An yes, Season 2 is a nightmare to watch..... same as Buck Rogers season 2.... I stopped watching season 2 , I couldn't take it anymore....
> 
> Right now, I'm watching Battlestar Galactica 1978 series..... I'll be able to watch it entirely, it's not that bad...


Also, sorry for taking toooo long to say thank you for a nice reply..... There was so little of the Comlock that actually got shown in any detail, that's way it's been hard to figure some of
the prop's finer points......:grin2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Also, sorry for taking toooo long to say thank you for a nice reply..... There was so little of the Comlock that actually got shown in any detail, that's way it's been hard to figure some of
> the prop's finer points......:grin2:


Yes, it's frustrating, the lack of decent period documentation. And it's frustrating that they really dropped the ball in actually developing the Comlock, figuring out what it can and can't do. I wonder if it was a legacy of the 'UFO Year 2' quasi-planning (I am still not 100% convinced on the 'popular history' concerning the birth of Space: 1999, blah blah).

Of course it's a case of 'it does what the script needs it to do' but still. Still. A bit more thought?

I mean, it makes sense to limit access via Comlock as identity pass, but then it's just a matter of stealing someone else's 'Lock and woops off you go?

And yes it would indeed have been nice had someone actually used the keypad to dial a connection but TV being TV, the old 'say a name and get connected' way is best.

It's a cool prop. It deserved better use.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I wonder if it was a legacy of the 'UFO Year 2' quasi-planning (I am still not 100% convinced on the 'popular history' concerning the birth of Space: 1999, blah blah).


Yell, you'll be 100% convinced after you will hear it from the horse's mouth (read Gerry Anderson). Got this from a UFO documentory.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0JN-BQzxksJb1FtY1ctMDJLNzg/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

f1steph said:


> Yell, you'll be 100% convinced after you will hear it from the horse's mouth (read Gerry Anderson). Got this from a UFO documentory.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0JN-BQzxksJb1FtY1ctMDJLNzg/view?usp=sharing


Yes, I know. I've read everything, I've seen...quite a bit but know too well there's so much that can always be discovered. 

But everything is 'after the fact'. There is very very little physical documentation FROM THE TIME that shows the prep work for UFO Year 2. Much less than one would expect from an ongoing series that was anticipating the needs for the next run. There's more documentation for 'Star Cruiser' or '5 Star 5' or any of the other aborted Anderson projects than for UFO Year 2. 

I mean, history is told by the survivors. We as fans believed utter rubbish for years about Star Trek because it was what Roddenberry said was true, and not until years later, with various documents being revealed, truth was known. Who did what, why did this happen, so on and so on. 

I'd just like to see the folder of stuff that should exist, not the memories of old 'war stories' told over and over until they're as polished as a diamond and a page or two of undated material. 

But it's not a hill I would die on, ya know?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Got the displays moded and hope to spend next weekend installing them, I hope this helps anyone else who might want to do this mod......:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Great googly moogily. 

I am at a loss for words. Amazing stuff.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Great googly moogily.
> 
> I am at a loss for words. Amazing stuff.


Thank you very much for the kind remarks and I'm sure the words you lost will come back......:grin2:
I enjoy your posts and am very humbled when something I've done motivates someone like yourself to comment, again, thank you very much.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a bad habit of procrastinating when I get to a point in a build that can ether turnout well or fail horribly and so I finally got up the nerve and placed the two most risky elements of this build into the prop.....:freak: I was so worried about the flex-cable on the camera not being able to handle the bend around the end of the display without ripping at the bend, but it didn't and I'm so happy......:smile2:
Still have more work to do but I can see light at the end of this build......:thumbsup:


----------



## rworne (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey! Nice!

If possible, I can try to recenter the graphics for the RED ALERT and see if I can tweak anything else. If you still have one of those test units we used for the ROM dump, I can give it a shot if you mask the screen on it to match the prop.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

rworne said:


> Hey! Nice!
> 
> If possible, I can try to recenter the graphics for the RED ALERT and see if I can tweak anything else. If you still have one of those test units we used for the ROM dump, I can give it a shot if you mask the screen on it to match the prop.


It's too late for these two units, besides I like the missing rivets..... Also, the chip is deep inside the unit and there is no way to clip to it, but I can re-flash the other four boards. As for the mask,
make a model and give me the stl file and I'll print some out, stop by my office tomorrow.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, congratulations. That is amazing. Great work.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

FWIW, the company that made the video walkie-talkies (part of the Spy Tech toy line IIRC) has re-released them for 2017/2018. I've seen them at Target so they're probably available at any of the usual on-line places.

So if one has a hankering to follow in the footsteps of the Meister Teslabe you now have the chance.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

daytime dave said:


> Wow, congratulations. That is amazing. Great work.


Thank you very much for the kind words and support, still have a lot work left, just thought I was at a point in the build to show more progress has happened......:wave: This was always my favorite prop on the show and thought it would be so cool to have a working piece of hardware.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> FWIW, the company that made the video walkie-talkies (part of the Spy Tech toy line IIRC) has re-released them for 2017/2018. I've seen them at Target so they're probably available at any of the usual on-line places.
> 
> So if one has a hankering to follow in the footsteps of the Meister Teslabe you now have the chance.


I was not aware they had discontinued and re-leased this toy, I had no problem finding the four sets I wanted for this project, they have always been out there and easy to find if someone looked for them and at a decent price.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I was not aware they had discontinued and re-leased this toy, I had no problem finding the four sets I wanted for this project, they have always been out there and easy to find if someone looked for them and at a decent price.....


Perhaps so. I go by what's on the shelf and these video walkie-talkies vanished off the shelves around early 2017. Toy lines have limited lifespans, and products within a line brief shelf lives unless there's great demand. I recall the vid talkies going 'red ticket' within weeks of their release. 

But the 'Spy Tech' line got some repackaging this year and once again they're fighting for shelf space. It's funny, One of the BEST toys in the line vanished instantly, a folding movable mirror, of the kind a SWAT team might use to peer around corners without being seen or for checking under a car for a bomb or tracking device. Wonderful little useful gadget. Gone.


----------



## dreddbatfan (May 5, 2014)

Hi Teslabe,Will you be doing a Space:1999 gun?It would be a great combo build.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

dreddbatfan said:


> Hi Teslabe,Will you be doing a Space:1999 gun?It would be a great combo build.


Other then the Eagle, this is it for Space 1999.


----------



## dreddbatfan (May 5, 2014)

How's the comlock build going?Anymore progress pictures or videos?Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

This is a fantastic build, watched all your videos!


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

teslabe I don't seem to be able to PM you. can you PM me?

thanks!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fmag said:


> teslabe I don't seem to be able to PM you. can you PM me?
> 
> thanks!


I don't think you can until you have more posts under your belt...... Just post here.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just checked, I got three PMs but I'd rather have you post here so everyone can benefit.... I don't do part lists, this is just for fun and off the top of my head. I do post links for most of what I use if it's something I bought recently, unfortunately most of what I use I bought long ago and can't remember where I got the item from....:grin2: Post a question and I'll try to help.....:wave: As for making them for sale, no, I'm just building three pairs and that's it, as I said, this is just for fun.....


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

okay very good thanks, sorry about the 3 duplicate msgs my sent items show 0. I'm not sure where to find the add on boards you used for the mp3 player to control logic contacts. Is that an off the shelf item? Also looking for the type of mp3 player it is, along with the step up voltage regulator that makes 3.7v to 4.5v?

thanks!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fmag said:


> I'm not sure where to find the add on boards you used for the mp3 player to control logic contacts. Is that an off the shelf item? Also looking for the type of mp3 player it is, along with the step up voltage regulator that makes 3.7v to 4.5v?
> 
> thanks!


Here is the link for the "DFPlayer" mp3 player, it was posted in my post #31. The 4 boards that are used with the player I built, no there is no schematic, they are the resistor board for the push botton
option that you can find in their data sheet. The other two boards are darlington drivers for the capacitve switches. Here is the link for the boost regulator I used to go from 3.7volts to 4.5volts, make sure you adjust it before you hook it up to anything in your props. If you use MC1413 Darlington ICs you won't need the large through-hole resistors you see in post #45. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TF-Card-U-...=item2ca98d8e2a:g:sskAAOSwAuNW3TWw&rmvSB=true
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-DC-DC-2...495341?hash=item285a871a2d:g:BeIAAOSwA3dYK0nS
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SMD-to-DIP...87:m:muQcCbsLkhN1SXEiwvkXyKQ&var=552235881513
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-SMT-...062541?hash=item2a7bf1ad4d:g:gAUAAOSwtfhYsObz


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you for the info! Really appreciate that. Got some of this on order, still testing the possibility of using a small smart watch with wifi video calling ability or video on a raspberry pi zero W, or finally the spy walkie talkies. If I might ask where the 3d file resides for the slightly enlarge screen bezel? As you said the AJ prop comes with one that has a very small frame area, very difficult to source a screen to fit in it. I didn't want to have to file this one out larger. Also anyone notice the bezel sometimes appears grey and sometimes black on screen? thanks!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fmag said:


> Thank you for the info! Really appreciate that. Got some of this on order, still testing the possibility of using a small smart watch with wifi video calling ability or video on a raspberry pi zero W, or finally the spy walkie talkies. If I might ask where the 3d file resides for the slightly enlarge screen bezel? As you said the AJ prop comes with one that has a very small frame area, very difficult to source a screen to fit in it. I didn't want to have to file this one out larger. Also anyone notice the bezel sometimes appears grey and sometimes black on screen? thanks!


https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2447494

You're very welcome...... Here is the 3D model I got the screen bezel from, you can ealy resize it in your slice software.


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi again teslabe,

Any chance I could be put in touch with the gentleman that loaded the new splash and "Red Alert" during spy mode screens into the radio's? This part of the build is beyond my expertise. Also is there a part or type # for the flex circuit? Digi-Key vendor or another?

thanks, slowly gathering stuff...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fmag said:


> Hi again teslabe,
> 
> Any chance I could be put in touch with the gentleman that loaded the new splash and "Red Alert" during spy mode screens into the radio's? This part of the build is beyond my expertise. Also is there a part or type # for the flex circuit? Digi-Key vendor or another?
> 
> thanks, slowly gathering stuff...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pcs-1-0m...345071?hash=item4888a7d26f:g:BDIAAOSwImRYEAxs

I'm not going to provide the software/firmware, but my friend that modified the code does frequent this forum and I'll leave it up to him. As far as the flex cable, I bought it long ago and off ebay.
Here is the link for what I used for the display, I was unable to find the 0.5mm pitch 24 pin 100mm flex cable that I used for the camera head, you'll have to look around for that.


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you, I hope he sees me. I looked back on the build and maybe I missed it but also looking for the vendor of the little computer display that goes near the bottom of the prop. I want to say its made by Adafruit?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fmag said:


> Thank you, I hope he sees me. I looked back on the build and maybe I missed it but also looking for the vendor of the little computer display that goes near the bottom of the prop. I want to say its made by Adafruit?


https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...0.Xarduin.TRS0&_nkw=arduino+pro+mini&_sacat=0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-White...867770&hash=item2a47608e76:g:nkkAAOSwIBBUZsmp

I got the OLED displays and Arduino Pro-Mini on ebay.


----------



## rworne (Jun 30, 2017)

fmag said:


> Thank you, I hope he sees me.


Sorry, I cannot distribute the ROM image or supply instructions on how to do the mods. You can thank the DMCA for that.

The reason Teslabe has a copy is because we are working on the device in tandem - he's doing the HW and I'm doing the ROM mods.

I can tell you what you'll need:

EEPROM programmer, and clip (to mount to the chip on the circuit board),
Software for said programmer,
GIMP, and FFMPEG (for image conversion)
a lot of patience

If you are talking about the "secondary" screen with the radar images and the Eagle - that is just an Arduino program with B&W bitmaps loaded into the flash memory of the Arduino device.

In this case I own the code in question, but it contains several copyrighted images. It was also the fruit of dozens, if not a hundred hours of programming work - all for this art project by Teslabe.

I can answer specific questions on that one though. One thing I can suggest - learning basic Arduino coding for driving LEDs, displays, and small motors/servos is very rewarding in this hobby and worth the time and effort to do so.

Start off with learning to turn on and off an LED, then learn to do patterns with several. Then RGB and try to duplicate some effects like the Millennium Falcon's engine flicker effect. Once you get to that point, you can build your own LED effects for your models for only a few bucks a pop. Add a few bucks more and you get MP3 sound effects.

Adafruit and Arduino have lots of LED driver libraries that make this quite simple.

After that, the sky's the limit.


----------



## fmag (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks guys for the info, Yes I've done basic code to control servos for opening and closing doors on my droid, I haven't gotten into LEDs too much since much of that code is shared around. rworne is the secondary screen code sharable even thou it contains copyright images? None of this of course is for commercial use.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi all, hope there is still an interest in my Comlock Builds.....:grin2: I now have the LCD displays in the last four props along with a way to turn off the sound effect if I chose,
the Capacitor switches are very sensitive so the prop is hard to hold without setting off one of the keys so I had to add a small circuit that the first two don't have, I'll add it 
later....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, still interested, very much so!

But...um...didn't you say way back when you're only doing ONE of these? It kinda sorta looks like an assembly line on your bench there...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> But...um...didn't you say way back when you're only doing ONE of these? It kinda sorta looks like an assembly line on your bench there...


If you go back to the second video, not sure what happened to the photos, it shows the six castings (three pairs) that I planned on building.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> If you go back to the second video, not sure what happened to the photos, it shows the six castings (three pairs) that I planned on building.


Very good, my mistake. 

I don't click on videos that often, no disrespect to any who post but often they're...not my cuppa. Pictures I like just fine. 

I am still amazed and so impressed by the work here, and insanely jealous of the skill and craft shown. Well done!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

teslabe said:


> If you go back to the second video, not sure what happened to the photos, it shows the six castings (three pairs) that I planned on building.


Which post number are you referencing? In your early posts for this thread, I can see your photos, but lately only the links are being posted and the







tags -to make them visible here - are missing.

:lurk5:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Which post number are you referencing? In your early posts for this thread, I can see your photos, but lately only the links are being posted and the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At work the photos are blocked, I never noticed it before. When I looked at the thread at home all was well, thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I got the camera heads installed in two more props, may not sound like much, but to get them aligned with the screens are a pain. Next week will be installing the last two and all four microphones....:thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

This is really amazing. I'm very impressed by your project. I trully know how difficult your project is 'cause I work in the telecom business. Have you tried the range limit of the Comlock (video and voice)?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

f1steph said:


> This is really amazing. I'm very impressed by your project. I trully know how difficult your project is 'cause I work in the telecom business. Have you tried the range limit of the Comlock (video and voice)?


Thank you very much for your kind post.....:wave: As for their range, at 2.4GHz and a board etched antenna the toy got a lot of complainants for it lack of performance, at least indoors. I removed the built-in antenna and replaced it with a 2.4GHz/3db antenna that will be relocated to the tubular end away from your hands and all the electronics. If you go back to post #49/build video 09 and post # 55/build video 10, I do talk about it there..... Again, thanks for the nice post and stay tuned for more updates....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I'm getting better, only took four months to post an update.....:grin2: I got the last two pairs wired up and functioning, I can truly see light at the end of this tunnel......


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

So astonishing. It's really too bad you can't do this on a commercial, licensed mass-manufacture basis. I'm serious. I think if there was a way to do that for a per-unit sell price of under $400 USD you could easily sell 500, maybe more. 

So sideline question: If you had the job of designing a Comlock today, using the same 'intellectual parameters' of the show with the added knowledge of how it was ACTUALLY used (and abused), what would you do different? Like larger keys for spacesuited hands is an obvious one. A better defined camera placement would be another I would guess. Thoughts?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Steve, but this is just a hobby, never to be a business, I don't need the money and don't what the stress, after all that's what the hobby is suppose to distract from....:wink2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Thanks Steve, but this is just a hobby, never to be a business, I don't need the money and don't what the stress, after all that's what the hobby is suppose to distract from....:wink2:


Oh, I completely understand. I wasn't suggesting you set up a factory in your home and spend the rest of your life making the things, I was just thinking that here you have in effect developed, engineered and created the prototype that could be turned over to a company to refine, simplify and then mass produce (refine and simplify referring to creating a purpose dedicated custom board and electronics). 

Now I think about it, I'm somewhat surprised that those companies that make oddball fannish remote controls for TVs haven't jumped on the Comlock. It makes more sense than a Phaser or Magic Wand.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I got the bottom cover done, that is where the battery/power/charging plug all goes and the good news for me was , it all fit.....:grin2:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, I can finally see light at the end of this long tunnel and I'm soooo glad it has all worked, for the most part....:freak:
Next comes the remaining exterior parts, then I can say, "stick a fork in me, I'm done" and move on to my next project.
A big thanks to all who have stuck with me during this build, it was fun....


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen. I do both modeling and micro-controller work (my profession is IT) and I know how difficult this must have been. Take a bow, sir! That's just incredible. :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> This is one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen. I do both modeling and micro-controller work (my profession is IT) and I know how difficult this must have been. Take a bow, sir! That's just incredible. :thumbsup:


Thank you sooooo very much Fozzie for the very kind remarks, I'm humbled that you would take the time to follow and post. This build was never meant to be more then a 
"I wounder if I could fit a Spygear walkie-talkie in this thing"? Was very re leaved when it all worked at the end, could have looked very foolish if it didn't.....:grin2:
Again, thank you for sticking with me on this little project....:wave:


----------



## mdv (Aug 24, 2019)

I like very much! and I would buy one.
How I can contact you?

Marco


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mdv said:


> I like very much! and I would buy one.
> How I can contact you?
> 
> Marco


Thank you very much Marco for the kind words, but I don't sell what I build, it's just a hobby for me. The three pair I talk about in this thread are for me and a very good friend. you can order the basic kit from A.J. Catalano, here are the links, but understand they are just static props. 

https://www.facebook.com/SOLElites/
https://www.shapeways.com/shops/a-j-catalano-designs


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Very, very nice.

:cheers2:

Rob.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

After two years and about 7 months off and on I can put this project in the can...... It was a fun build but I have no plans to ever do another....:drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Eagle-1 said:


> Very, very nice.
> 
> :cheers2:
> 
> Rob.


Thank you very very much Rob....:wave:


----------



## Eagle-1 (Feb 25, 2004)

Absolutely amazing work my friend.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Very cool that you got everything working.

Too bad about the RF interferance and needing to hang the antenna out the hole. If you had known about that from the beginning you could have replaced a small area of the plastic shell with a circuit board antenna. Or do what the cell phones and laptops do, put the antenna in the corner of the shell and some kind of RF shielding between the antenna and the inside.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

MartyS said:


> Very cool that you got everything working.
> 
> Too bad about the RF interferance and needing to hang the antenna out the hole. If you had known about that from the beginning you could have replaced a small area of the plastic shell with a circuit board antenna. Or do what the cell phones and laptops do, put the antenna in the corner of the shell and some kind of RF shielding between the antenna and the inside.


It's always nice to be clairvoyant, but I'm not, and until all the electronics are closed up, one can't for see all the issues.The problem is not with the antenna so much as with all the other EM noise generating circuits inside the prop that were not ever designed to work with each other. If I wanted to spend even more time and had much more room I might have been able to fit all the shielding/filtering needed, but it just a prop and it works very well for what it took to get here, all things considering. :wink2:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

teslabe said:


> It's always nice to be clairvoyant, but I'm not, and until all the electronics are closed up, one can't for see all the issues.The problem is not with the antenna so much as with all the other EM noise generating circuits inside the prop that were not ever designed to work with each other. If I wanted to spend even more time and had much more room I might have been able to fit all the shielding/filtering needed, but it just a prop and it works very well for what it took to get here, all things considering. :wink2:


Yeah, hindsight is always 20/20, who other than a cell phone engineer would think about the antenna at the start? And even they get it wrong sometimes, remember the iPhone problems. A wire in the corner with copper foil over it wouldn't take more room, but it would have to go in first...

You did a amazing job cramming all the electronics in that small space and having it all work.


----------



## rworne (Jun 30, 2017)

teslabe said:


> It's always nice to be clairvoyant, but I'm not, and until all the electronics are closed up, one can't for see all the issues.The problem is not with the antenna so much as with all the other EM noise generating circuits inside the prop that were not ever designed to work with each other. If I wanted to spend even more time and had much more room I might have been able to fit all the shielding/filtering needed, but it just a prop and it works very well for what it took to get here, all things considering. :wink2:


Eh, 20-30 feet of range should be plenty. I look forward to see it in action in a few more days.


----------

